# Remington 1100



## Dropinlikeflies

Anybody got any sort of review on this? is it a good duck hunting shotgun?


----------



## BriarPatch99

The Rem. 1100 was introduced in 1963 ... it is still in production after close to 50 years ... it was a good gun then and it is still a good gun today... keep the O-ring in good condition and it will work as well as any made...

I'd like to have a nickle for every duck that has been killed with a Rem. 1100....


----------



## boneboy96

I've personally used my 1100 12 ga. for skeet shooting and trap shooting where I shot 10 rounds of skeet 4 days a week and reloaded 3 days a week for 6 months.   Yes I put over 25,000 shells thru my 1100 and the only problem that I ever incurred was the O-ring drying out and starting to crack.  A new 50 cent O-ring fixed that issue and the gun is still going strong!   I have a 30 inch goose barrel, a 26 inch barrel with screw in chokes and a slug barrel for shooting deer and large game.  Most definitely one of my favorite shotties in my stable.


----------



## Big Mike

My Dad shot competitive skeet with 1100s for many years. Then I used them for 20 or so years to hunt doves and ducks. I still use them today to shoot skeet, hunt ducks and deer and they are all over 40 years old. I would recommend the 1100 to anyone.


----------



## irishredneck

I have a 1970 1100 that was given to me. Never shot a Duck with it but its a great gun, Ive shot skeet & many other critters with it. I change the .50c O ring every so often and have ever had a problem.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

I'm going squirrel hunting with my 1963 Model 1100 this weekend. It still shoots perfectly.


----------



## Bitteroot

I have a 1100... used for all flying game for years... I've never changed an oring....Also have a 11-48 (forerunner) that needs work but is still a good gun...


----------



## Chuck Terry

My son shoots mine now!  It is a third generation gun now - got it from my Dad.  It is near 50 years old and has the original O-ring.  I have a 26 in IC and a 28 in Mod. for it.  It has killed every game animal in GA (and some non-game too) and has never missed a beat with everything from light loads to Magnum Load Buckshot.  It is a workhorse for sure!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Dropinlikeflies said:


> Anybody got any sort of review on this? is it a good duck hunting shotgun?





Only drawback to the 1100 is, it will not shoot 3" shells, which most people shoot ducks with.


----------



## Johnny Reb

Dropinlikeflies said:


> Anybody got any sort of review on this? is it a good duck hunting shotgun?



Just like the others have said...Excellent gun!!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Only drawback to the 1100 is, it will not shoot 3" shells, which most people shoot ducks with.



The 11-87 shoots 3" shells.


----------



## lonewolf247

Hooked On Quack said:


> Only drawback to the 1100 is, it will not shoot 3" shells, which most people shoot ducks with.



I have a remington 1100 3" mag shotgun.  Will shoot 3" all day long.  Will shoot and cylce 2 3/4" Hi-brass also, only thing is, it will not cycle low-brass since it's designed for 3" mag shells.


----------



## KyDawg

I have 2 one in 20 Ga. for Quail and a 12 Ga. that I have used for everything. I love both of them.


----------



## lonewolf247

^Yes I bought my son the 20 gauge with the skeet barrel, it's a sweet gun.


----------



## fishnfool

Johnny Reb said:


> Just like the others have said...Excellent gun!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The 11-87 shoots 3" shells.



1100 magnum will too!
I love mine.


----------



## bronco611

It is the only shotgun I have ever bought. I bought mine when I turned 18 and I am 52 and it still shoot great. I originally bought a modified choke vent rib and had it drilled and tapped last year for choke tubes and the smith said it miked out at almost improved! Shows how much use it has had over the years. Now I turkey hunt,duck hunt and shoot skeet and quail with the same gun. Can't beat that with a stick!!!! All I can say is Remington is awesome. I also still use the ADL 30-06 I bought when I was 18 and never had a deer or hog complain about it either. And it still stacks them at 1/2 at 100 yds. Browning? Savage? Etc etc give me a try and true Remington and I wil out shoot you every time hands down.


----------



## lagrangedave

I traded for one about 4 years ago with a full choke barrel. I took it to a turkey shoot about 2 years ago. Me and two friends of mine won 9 out of 13 tries in a 30 gun field. Now it is the turkey and turkey shoot gun.


----------



## Dub

boneboy96 said:


> I've personally used my 1100 12 ga. for skeet shooting and trap shooting where I shot 10 rounds of skeet 4 days a week and reloaded 3 days a week for 6 months.   Yes I put over 25,000 shells thru my 1100 and the only problem that I ever incurred was the O-ring drying out and starting to crack.  A new 50 cent O-ring fixed that issue and the gun is still going strong!   I have a 30 inch goose barrel, a 26 inch barrel with screw in chokes and a slug barrel for shooting deer and large game.  Most definitely one of my favorite shotties in my stable.




About as strong of an endorsement as I've heard.


----------



## Deerhead

Dub said:


> About as strong of an endorsement as I've heard.



I have not shot mine this much but I bought mine in 1978.  I own the several barrels too.  30", 26" w/rem choke & 23" w/rem choke.  I shot deer, duck, dove, hogs, turkey, squirrels... Its a very durable gun!


----------



## AnchAk1961

1100 are simply classics!  Very durable and work very well on ducks!   Some will tell you that you "need" a 3 inch gun.   3 inch may be better but remember that hunters of a previous generation hunted ducks almost to extinction with 2 3/4.  (Yes, I know they used lead).  1100 are also famous for being soft shooting guns.  1100 do require a degree of maintenance.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

It's only the most proven auto-loading shotgun design of all time.


----------



## Headsortails

For my money, you can't beat them. I have five, ech one set up s little different for different game. I just bought a 90's model as my duck gun. New synthetic stocks, new Carlson chokes, new beads, new Limbsaver pad etc. They are not expensive so you can play with them.


----------



## jandr1

AWESOME gun, i have two, but they're more of upland or trap shooting guns, but if you have a magnum you would have a great duck gun


----------



## Millcreekfarms

My dad has had his since 1978 still has the original o rig and has yet to jam or misfire!


----------



## 35 Whelen

Bought one in 1973, had 3 barrels for it, full, modified, and slug with rifle sights.  Sold it the next year, still regret that move.


----------



## Oldstick

Millcreekfarms said:


> My dad has had his since 1978 still has the original o rig and has yet to jam or misfire!



Personally I think the o-ring "issue" is way over stated.  Unless someone is shooting regular competition volume levels, they last much, much longer than most people think before causing any kind of problem.  But what the heck, they can be found online cheap, and if replacing it makes someone feel better, so be it.


----------



## XIronheadX

Got mine in 1978. Got my Dads from about 76. Nothing done to either one of them. Rabbits, doves, first deer, first turkey. Fine gun.


----------



## Quepos1

I have a model 1100, Tournament Skeet model with a 26" barrel and skeet choke. I shot skeet competitively for many years and shot at least 20 rounds of skeet per week in practice for 10 years. all with the same 1100 which I still like to use foe quail hunting with the skeet choke.


_Posted from  Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## LT6767

A fine shotgun indeed.... used an an old beat up 12ga with a fixed Mod choke and 00 buckshot to take a buck this season. No complaints from the deer..


----------



## little rascal

Hooked On Quack said:


> Only drawback to the 1100 is, it will not shoot 3" shells, which most people shoot ducks with.



Got an old little 20ga. 1100, it had a magnum receiver per Remingtons serial numbers. Bought a steel shot barrel that was 2 3/4 and 3" capable. Good little bird gun. I wouldn't shoot 3" mag lead in it, but steel is much lighter and easier on the receiver. Problem with the older 2 3/4 barrels they would not let a 3" shell open and eject it.


----------



## elfiii

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> It's only the most proven auto-loading shotgun design of all time.



Mine is a 70's model with an IC straight pipe. I keep thinking I'll buy a new Remchoke barrel for it but I pass it up every time. Back before the lead shot restriction I killed ducks with it like tomorrow wasn't going to come. I've shot quail, dove, rabbits, turkeys and skeet with it. It is truly the do everything and anything shotgun.


----------



## Patriot44

It's the Honda Foutrax of shotguns.


----------



## Rich Kaminski

Hooked On Quack said:


> Only drawback to the 1100 is, it will not shoot 3" shells, which most people shoot ducks with.


Mine does.
Wait, mine is the 1187 and it shoots 3" shells.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

I have an 1187, love that gun.

Very reliable and easy to shoot.

It has an extended mag and mag light.  

I retired it from hunting. Home security gun. 

If you see it in my wife's hands, run.


----------



## JustUs4All

elfiii said:


> Back before the lead shot restriction I killed ducks with it like tomorrow wasn't going to come. I've shot quail, dove, rabbits, turkeys and skeet with it. It is truly the do everything and anything shotgun.



Agreed and wholeheartedly.  

Were you ever able to find a good skeet recipe?


----------



## macbeth

keep it clean and service the o ring and it will not let you down. all mine does is bust clays, but thats what it was made for.


----------

